# Bandits on AP7 in Barcelona Tarragona Area



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

A member of the Out and About Live forum was forced to stop on this route recently and was robbed. They had everything..........cash, credit and debit cards, Passport, Driving Licence and all photo id. It seems as though he was treated shoddily by the Spanish Police.

He now wishes to draw this matter to the attention of the Spanish authorities and has suggested I raise this matter on here. The Spanish authorities know of course that attacks on the AP7 are a regular occurrence but if they can be made to realise these bandits will impact on tourism they may be persuaded to take the matter more seriously if they can be convinced sufficient numbers of people are concerned.

The Out and About forum member has therefore written to his MEPs with little success to date and now wishes to draw the matter to the attention of the Spanish Ambassador probably through his local MP. He is raising a petition.

He appreciates that raising this matter is unlikely to have much effect but believes it is important our collective concerns are drawn to the attention of the Spanish Government.

The relevant links to the Out and About Live Forum are here:

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=25963&start=1

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=26201&posts=17

Even if MHF forum members do not wish to participate in the petition the above threads will serve to remind those of us who travel on this route of the potential dangers and of the underlying message which is not to stop under any circumstances.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I read the original post when it was first made. Whilst I did feel sorry for the guy you would think with all the warnings about this sort of thing over the years by the media including sites like MHF, he would have known better. Its been going on in one form another for as long as I can remember and I really cannot see what MPs or MEPs can do about it.

Pity he was not aware that there is an English language police help line!

peedee


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

I for one I never travel around this area following many articles that i have read in motorhome magazines and I most certainly stay off the AP7 around Barcelona, which has been a hot spot for this type of crime for some time now.
If however the Spanish authorities were bothered about it then at lest they would have introduced more police patrols but unfortunately they haven’t so like me if you know there is a chance of this happening you will avoid it.
If however you want or have too travel this route do it in the daylight hours and most importantly do not stop for any one, the police will not stop you on a busy motorway they will follow you and escort you into a service area where it’s safe to do so if they need to.


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

Pity he was not aware that there is an English language police help line!

peedee[/quote]

I have called the English help line. It is no use as you are just left hanging at vast expense. It is like all things to do with the Spanish Police, they dont want to do anything which might involve helping people!


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

You are rigth John


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

this is quite an interesting website , at the bottom left of the homepage it explains why these scumbags can get away with it

www.robbedinbarcelona.com

i come to spain for the sunshine and thats it. i do my level best to stay away from the locals. regards sean


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Spain*



seanoo said:


> this is quite an interesting website , at the bottom left of the homepage it explains why these scumbags can get away with it
> 
> www.robbedinbarcelona.com
> 
> i come to spain for the sunshine and thats it. i do my level best to stay away from the locals. regards sean


.......  poor chap.

eddied


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Given that the AP7 around Barcelona is regarded as bandit country
what is the c32 coast road like? any safer or best avoided?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Scattycat said:


> Given that the AP7 around Barcelona is regarded as bandit country
> what is the c32 coast road like? any safer or best avoided?


I first used the coast road some 25 years ago, it takes longer now to get from the north into Barca than it did all those years ago.

I have used the AP7 for maybe 10 years when we want to go into town, in all that time I have never encountered these so called bandits.

I am not saying that there is not a problem, I just think that it needs to be put in context.

How many people go down to Spain each year, how many get robbed or stopped?

I don't have the figures, but I would imagine it would be a very low percentage.


----------



## denisl (Mar 16, 2011)

I may be complacent, but live near Tarragona and use these motorways occasionaly without giving it another thought. Threads like these however are always useful to remind us never to allow ourselves to be flagged down by anyone other than a clearly marked police car.

1183301 mentioned keeping away from the locals. I don't think anyone believes these are true locals. Barcelona is of course very cosmopolitan and attracts people from east and west.
Unfortunately these bandits do exist and probably prey on foreign visitors.
Often (so it seams), when we leave a motorway we have to go through a police road block where they are clearly looking for something or someone - I hope they know what or who they are looking for.


----------



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

*Barcelona AP7*

Anyone know of a route from Alicante to Agde in france avoiding AP7 route. Could you please send me a message thanks a lot


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Barcelona AP7*



amydan said:


> Anyone know of a route from Alicante to Agde in france avoiding AP7 route. Could you please send me a message thanks a lot


Don't be such a wimp, you are British stiff upper lip and all that. Go via Somport tunnel.

Andy


----------



## Uller (May 29, 2010)

A couple of thoughts - 

It is a shame that we often forget who the real criminals are in situations like this - there is always someone who is quick to point out howsilly the victim is, as if they were asking for trouble. 

Having read the victim's post on the other forum, I was surprised by his insistence that the Spanish police should speak English because there are so many Brits living there. I wonder how many British (white) police officers speak Urdu? Or Polish? Or Hindi?

People have also nentioned (perhaps more so on the other forum than here) that tourism will be affected if nothing is done, but given that thissort of thing has been happening for so long, presumably that isn't the case. I'm sure far more Brits travel to Barcelona than they did 15 years when someone tried a similar thing on us (unsuccessfully). But maybe that is why the authorities don't seem bothered - despite the risks, the tourists keep coming, why waste the effort? And with views like "I come to Spain for the sun and avoid the locals", can you really blame them for being less than sympathetic?


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi uller, my comment on sunshine and avoiding the locals in spain didnt have much to do with the original post really it was just a observation that in all my travels i have never met such an unfriendly or unhelpful bunch as the (coastal) spanish and if it wasnt for the sunshine i wouldnt bother coming here at all. regards sean


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

If you drive anywhere in an expensive motorhome, you should be aware that you may be a target, because you are likely to be old, rich and a bit odd. So deal with it.

P&L


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Your absolutely right Peter there are many envious people out there, unlike our selves we have work hard really dam hard for what we have, so it’s all about managing the risk, precessions are what they are personal safety is more important, so I say to you all stay safe don’t take risks, but do enjoy touring planning is the key factor in having a good holiday with very few problems.   

Regards
Ray


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

2 questions on this subject.
Why has no one answered about using the N11 and C32.
And were the vans attacked fitted with reversing cameras.As this might deter them.

Majority of spanish we meet are always helpful and polite. They don't always laugh at my attempts to ruin their language, which is a plus in my book :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

We use the N11 and the C32. Enjoy the roads better than the AP7 - especially that awful bit north round the city.

Apart from that all the accounts I have ever read, or people I have spoken to who have been victims of bandits, without fail it is the AP7, in or around Barca or near the border. I don't think for one minute that it doesn't happen on roads other than AP7 but it certainly seems a favourite of the banditos.

Sal


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

PeterandLinda said:


> Hi
> 
> If you drive anywhere in an expensive motorhome, you should be aware that you may be a target, because you are likely to be old, rich and a bit odd. So deal with it.
> 
> P&L


Who are you calling "a bit odd"?  :lol:

. . . . . . . but you're right. Get over it and enjoy the lifestyle . . .. it's too short not to . . . . . . . . and it's later than you think!


----------



## wabit (Jan 14, 2008)

*AP7 Barcelona ring road*

We travel every year and had problems last year,the bandits tried to pull us over but failed,they stopped when I attempted to ram the car( black saloon, saab) we took picture and it went to police,they were very helpful and told us they do get them and they are deported,but are replaced on a regular basis( they also use Merc's) the police recovered 300 caravans last year,so they do try!!!!
We now travel with camera in front of van,try to get number of car?
wishing you all safe travel's
be aware at all times


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Spanish Bandits*

I have every sympathy for most of the victims of these Scumbags.

In a two week period, we had three attempts by the motorway Robbers. None of them were successful, had they they convinced us to pull over, they would have been in for a surprise as in the back were 6 Adult passengers, 8 of us in total.

But none of the above attempts were on the AP7. I sent emails to two different Spanish Police departments and never even received a reply.

But, the Spanish Police should be doing more about it. In addition to more police/gaurdia patrols. There should be more CCTV controls.

If you pull onto the hard shoulder of the M60 Orbital Motorway around Manchester, rest assured that at some point, usually within minutes, a patrol of some kind will turn up. This is as a result of CCTV monitoring.

Uller Wrote:

"Having read the victim's post on the other forum, I was surprised by his insistence that the Spanish police should speak English because there are so many Brits living there. I wonder how many British (white) police officers speak Urdu? Or Polish? Or Hindi? "

( I don't see the relevance of "(white)" in the above)

With regards to Language. The Spanish Police should at least have a smattering of the International Language that is English. Or be able to use a translation service.

Again, if you claim not to speak English in the UK. Within Minutes, the UK Police can use the services of a Language translation company for almost any Language in the world.

TM


----------

